# [H-25er] "eXe" !Recruitment OPEN!



## Dyaki eXe (25. November 2012)

Hallo,

wir "eXe" die es nun seit kurzem gibt hat sich entschieden vom
10er Raidbetrieb auf den 25er Raidbetrieb umzusteigen. Wir
suchen fähige Verstärkung für unseren Raidkader.
Wenn ihr progressorientiert und erfolgreich Raiden
wollt und zudem noch ein lockeres Raidklima haben möchtet seid
ihr bei uns richtig. Wir bearbeitet momentan den Hc-Content
und warten gespannt auf den PTR-Server um zum nächsten
Contentpatch voll durchzustarten.

*Raidzeiten:*



> Di: 19 Uhr - 23 Uhr
> Mi: 19 Uhr - 23 Uhr
> Do: 19 Uhr - 23 Uhr
> So: 19 Uhr - 23 Uhr
> Sa: (optional)



*Rekrutierung:*



> _Tank:_
> Krieger (MT)
> 
> _Damagedealer:_
> ...


* Andere Klassen/Skillungen können sich natürlich auch
gerne bei aussergewöhnlichen Fähigkeiten bewerben.

*Was wir bieten:*



> langjährige Erfahrung
> Ts³-Server
> Homepage/Forum
> fähige Spieler
> Progress



*Was solltet ihr mitbringen:*



> Klassenverständnis
> 75% Raidanwesenheit
> Kritikfähigkeit
> +18



Falls Du Interesse haben solltest und gerne ein Teil unseres
Raidkaders werden möchtest, kannst du dich gerne bei uns 
Bewerben via. E-mail. Bei Fragen könnt ihr euch auch gerne
Ingame an uns wenden.

Bewerbung an: exe-frostwolf@web.de

Nun haben wir auch eine eigene Homepage über die
Ihr euch natürlich auch bei uns bewerben könnt:

www.exe-frostwolf.enjin.com

M.f.g

Diaky - "eXe"


----------



## Dyaki eXe (29. November 2012)

push


----------



## Dyaki eXe (8. Dezember 2012)

push


----------



## Dyaki eXe (14. Dezember 2012)

push


----------



## Dyaki eXe (28. Dezember 2012)

^


----------



## Dyaki eXe (19. Januar 2013)

push it


----------



## Dyaki eXe (15. Februar 2013)

push


----------



## abe15 (24. Februar 2013)

Recruitement ist noch offen!


----------

